# Schiff Schaltschrankbau



## monopolie (16 Juli 2008)

Wer kennt sich in diesem Bereich aus? Wer kann mir etwas von Schiff  Schaltschrankbau erklären? Danke.


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwar hunderte Steuerungen für Schiffe gebaut, mußte mich aber nie um die Vorschriften kümmern.

Wichtig ist aber :
1 . Alle "normalen"  EU Vorschriften einhalten
2. Zusätzlichen gelten meistens die Vorschriften des "Germanischer Lloyd" kur GL. Die Geräte die eingesetzt werden, müßen dieses Prüfsiegel tragen. Ob und wann GL anzuwenden ist, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Auf jeden Fall in der Übersee bzw Hochschifffahrt, bei Binnenschiffen bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Die Abnahmen durch den GL sind auf jeden Fall nicht billig.


----------



## monopolie (17 Juli 2008)

jabba, danke. 
 Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Paar häufig verwendete Schaltpläne zeigen 
und erklären wie es alles funktioniert? Das wäre nett.
Wo kann ich gute Information für den Bereich finden?


----------



## Gnu0815 (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

willst du die Anlagen nur bauen oder willst du auch das ganze „drum-herum“ übernehmen? 

Schiffsschaltanlagen und  Automatisierungsanlagen sind eine Sache für sich. Wie mein Vorredner schon angedeutet hat spielen die Klassifikationsgesellschaften eine sehr große Rolle. Man kann sich auch nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen ich baue jetzt eine "Machinenüberwachungsanlage". Einerseits brauch man dazu Baumustergeprüfte Automatisierungstechnik der jeweiligen Klassifizierungsgesellschaft (GL,ABS, NV, ...) anderseits viel Know-How und Erfahrung. Auch sollte einem der Ablauf etwas geläufig sein, vom einreichen der technischen Dokumente bis hin zur Werksabnahme und schließlich der Zulassung. 


Ansonsten würde man als Anfänger gut Lehrgeld lassen.

;-)


----------



## Gnu0815 (17 Juli 2008)

Achja und ansonsten hier mal mein Standart Tipp:

1.) Potentialfrei gegenüber Schiffskörper (hochliegende Masse)
Da der Schiffskörper ja bekanntlich aus Stahl besteht sollte die Anlage immer Potentialfrei sein! Ein Masseschluss ist kein Problem, jedoch 2 sind eins! Da auf so einem Schiff 100e Hersteller sein Unwesen treiben ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit also sehr hoch ;-)

Bei PE Geräten unbedingt aufpassen! Manche Geräte haben PE auf Masse liegen. Wenn diese also am Schiffskörper liegen ist deine Masse dahin!

Externe Sensoren wo die Gefahr von Masseschlüssen besteht immer separat absichern und möglichst über Relays schalten


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Juli 2008)

Wago hat für ziemliche viele Sachen (z.B. auch viele 750er Teile) Schiffs-Zulassung.


----------



## Old Mischa (21 Juli 2008)

Wie Gnu0815 schon ausführte, gibt es eine Vielzahl von Details zu beachten. In Bezug auf ein isoliertes Netz (24VDC) ist es oft auch zwingend erforderlich 2-polig abzusichern. Wenn man "Pech" hat, muß man für die Anlage auch eine eigene Isolationswertüberwachung vorsehen.
Anmerken wollte ich jedoch, daß die Schaltungsunterlagen immer bei der entsprechenden Klasse zur Prüfung eingereicht werden müssen. Gleichfalls erfolgt eine Werkstattabnahme der Anlage durch die Klasse. Dies sind Kosten, die in der Kalkulation bewertet werden müssen, es sei denn, der Endkunde übernimmt diese.


----------

